# Going to ASC end of June!



## Bo (14 May 2005)

Just got the call today. I'd just like to thank everyone on this site for sharing their experiences and helping all of us along our way.

Now I just have to tell my parents why I'm going to Trenton for a week  :crybaby: That's right....they still don't know that I want to be a military pilot.

Just out of curiousity, why did you guys want to become pilots? Did it run in the family? How did your parents take it when you told them?


----------



## Inch (14 May 2005)

Good luck.

My story is kind of odd actually. It wasn't a lifelong dream of mine to be a pilot and no one in my family is a pilot. I was on my QL3 Armd course in London and after a night of drinking, I got talking to a coursemate that was applying for pilot. He didn't get accepted because he wears glasses, I said "I don't wear glasses, maybe I'll try that". I applied for OCTP in the spring of 97 and the recruiter told me that the best route for me was the college aviation route. I had no idea how I would perform since I had never flown an aircraft. As you can see, it all worked out and it turned out that I absolutely love flying.

How did my parents take it? Well after my mom watched the TDV episode about Sea Kings a couple months ago, she called me in tears to tell me how proud she was of me. So I guess they took it alright.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (14 May 2005)

Best of luck Bo!

I passed ASC a few weeks ago, I'm waitlisted now for ROTP.  My parents, well I know that the Military definitely isn't what they had envisioned for me, they don't say too much about it anymore, I've been trying to get in for a fair while now, and they have realized that I am dead set on that for a career (something that was re-enforced by my being in Trenton, and seeing what the life is really like).  Over this time I have been educating them about, and demystifying the military (assisted greatly by information found right here!) so they understand it a little more.  I think my grandfather summed up my entire family's attitude the best "You know, we're goddamned happy for you that you're doing what you want to do, but a person worries too".  Over all I know they'll be happy and proud if I get in, hopefully that'll override, or at least ease the worry.  As for a history in aviation, not in my family, I had one great-great uncle that was a German fighter ace in WWI (31 kills IIRC), but I never knew him, and he was on the wrong side anyway  ;D.  Aviation (especially military aviation) has always been a major interest of mine, but I decided to make it a career because of my involvement with the Civil Air Search and Rescue Association.  We operate at the request of the DND, and train with, and are evaluated by the military.  I have also had the opportunity to be aircrew on military aircraft (hopefully if we can get a Buffalo up here in June I'll get to go again).  This exposure to that environment made me decide that for sure the military is where I wanted to be.  

A few tips for ASC:

cross-check cross-check cross-check! beat that into your head, It's in big bold letters in your blue-book for a reason!  When you are correcting say your heading don't forget about the other instruments, its really easy to fixate on one instrument, then the others get away on you.  This becomes especially important on the last simulator flight when you have a graphical display in front of you to distract you.  

fly lightly, CAPSS is extremely sensitive, fly with your left hand resting on your knee, and fly with your finger tips only, use your right hand only to use the auxillary controls.  During the flying phases do not allow your hand to leave your leg. 

Be careful not to over-correct, make small corrections, and wait to see what the instruments do.

Ignore what your body is telling you, the simulators are full motion, and therefore screw with your inner-ear (just like in real life) follow only what the instruments say.  If your body says you are turning, but your instruments say you are going straight, then you are going straight.  This happens especially after levelling off from a 180 turn.

Grill the hell out of Capt. Touw and Capt. Turcotte (the ASC officers) they're great guys, and while they won't give you any special help they will defnitely give you some good insight and tips for flying CAPSS.  

Enjoy Trenton, be sure to check out the museum, and the officers mess, there's some good BS to be found around there, and everyone is willing to share their advice and insights.  I think that the time in Trenton is a really good window into military life, so be sure to explore around and learn all you can.

Most of all relax, if you're tense going into the simulator you will have a more difficult time than if you relax.

I found the simulator to be quite challenging, I haven't done that sort of "flying" since I did my Pilot's licence just over a year ago, I found that as long as I was concious of what my instructors taught me about instrument flying (pretty much the first three above) It went well, as soon as I lost that and became wrapped up in the flying it went south fast, and you have a terrible little man in your ear saying things like "climbing too fast!, check your altitude!" I turned him off on more than one occasion, he's really not that useful all you have to do is look at your instruments to see that you are not where you are supposed to be.

The nav testing is quite intense, it requires math to be done at high speeds, and chart-reading as well.  I failed it, and I had a good chuckle about that considering I am an Air Navigator in civillian search and rescue and my crew and I even tied for first in a provincial competition last summer.

As for me, if some person gives up their spot, or has an "accident" (I have recieved more than one offer to have some legs broken > ) and I get in, then great, if not I've got an interview with Customs next weekend, and I'll do that until I finish my degree.  My recruiting officer said that basically if I have a degree I'm in no problem, its just my marks are killing me for ROTP (78%).

Cheers and good luck!

Planes


----------



## Sf2 (14 May 2005)

Good luck!

I did ASC back in 95 when it was still in Downsview, and we flew that grocery store looking "VGAT".  Go in with an open mind, enthusiasm, and determination.  Don't go in there thinking you know everything there is to know about aviation.  That happened to a guy on our ASC - 7 yr air cadet, power, glider bla bla bla.....failed.   Female commercial pilot with over 1000 hrs.....failed.

The whole point of ASC is to test your learning ability, not your flying ability.

And tell your parents, they will be more proud of you than you can ever imagine.  My dad eats it up big time, comes out to all the family days so I can fly him around in a Griffon.  Its awsome.


----------



## Bo (15 May 2005)

Thanks for the great responses guys.

I'm actually a recent university grad with zero hours of flying experience (except for Microsoft Flight Simulator ;D) so it should be interesting.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 May 2005)

Bo, Planes is right...CROSSCHECK...CORRECT, CROSSCHECK...CORRECT, CROSSCHECK...CORRECT!

Remember...if the thing isn't doing what you want, don't let it drive you...you tell it!!!  Always strive to get as accurate to your targets as possible.  As a squadron chief standards officer, nothing would tick me off more than one of the pilots accepting 50' below the assigned altitude and doing nothing about it! :rage:  I'd have more time for a kid that was +/- 100' but always trying to correct... 

My grandfather was a radar technician on Mosquitos in 409 Sqn during WW2, so there was something in the genes, there! ;D  

I was in air cadets, but my mom was still a bit surprised when I told her one day, "Guess what mom?  I joined the airforce today!"

Good luck and let us know how things turn out.


Cheers,
Duey


----------



## dardt (17 May 2005)

Just to reaffirm what everyone here has already said.

1. Crosscheck your instruments and don't get fixated on any one instrument (this can be hard when it's not telling you what you want).
Remember when you are making control inputs in the SIM (either changing your attitude or power) you should confirm the change on that instrument and then check your performance instruments (Alt. VSI A/S TC) to see if you are getting what you want. If not go back and make another input and check the performance again (back and forth making small adjustments each time).

2. Fly CAPSS with a light touch (pretend you're trying to disable a bomb lol).

3. Don't react too heavily to the warnings CAPSS will give you when you're performance is off (if you're heading is off it will tell you, if you're altitude is off it will tell you, all through the headset). I'm not saying don't react to these messages just make sure that's not the only thing you're doing or you'll find yourself flying behind the aircraft instead of in front of it).

4. Try to relax as much as possible (both in the SIM and during you're free time), most of the pressure I felt was self induced. During your free time watch a movie , go to the gym or something (anything to keep you from thinking about your performance in the SIM).

good luck and have fun,


----------



## Sf2 (17 May 2005)

and don't go to the bar if they give you a heart monitor to wear overnight


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (18 May 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> and don't go to the bar if they give you a heart monitor to wear overnight



They don't.

But you should wait until after your medical to celebrate because one of the tests is a cognitive screen, and you do want to be in to mental condition for that.

Planes


----------



## Motley (18 May 2005)

This is some fantastic advice. I have MS Flight Sim and will be purchasing a yolk to go along with it. Would it be beneficial to purchase the pedals as well or is that even part of the testing at ASC? I'd like to learn as much as possible from the Sim game before applying. The ASC seems to be the do or die part of the application process. Many thanks to this site and all the members.

A lurker for months,
Aaron

*** D'oh, gotta learn those abbreviations.


----------



## ROTP Applicant (18 May 2005)

Motley said:
			
		

> This is some fantastic advice. I have MS Flight Sim and will be purchasing a yolk to go along with it. Would it be beneficial to purchase the pedals as well or is that even part of the testing at ASC?



If you have the cash, then should buy the pedals. At least you'll get used to using your hands, eyes and feet all at once. Remember to set your sensitivity to the maximum and make sure to select the Cessna 172 IFR Panel (the layout of the six-pack is identical to the CAPSS) when you're practicing on the Flight Sim for ACS.


----------



## Sf2 (18 May 2005)

> They don't.
> 
> But you should wait until after your medical to celebrate because one of the tests is a cognitive screen, and you do want to be in to mental condition for that.
> 
> Planes



lol, well they used to in Downsview - good friend of mine, who is now Air Log, was given one to wear overnight during the medical phase - the readout the next day was quite amusing.

1800 - 70 bpm
2100 - 90
2300 - 120
0100 - 140
0300 - 0   (had fallen off when he passed out in his room)


----------



## Motley (18 May 2005)

ROTP Civi U said:
			
		

> If you have the cash, then should buy the pedals. At least you'll get used to using your hands, eyes and feet all at once. Remember to set your sensitivity to the maximum and make sure to select the Cessna 172 IFR Panel (the layout of the six-pack is identical to the CAPSS) when you're practicing on the Flight Sim for ACS.



I really appreciate your reply and advice. I've been playing drums for over 20 years so my brain/hand/feet/eye coordination is well above average and I think I would benefit greatly from using the pedals if its a skill I'll need for the ASC testing. I don't believe money should be an option when trying to achieve a life long dream so I'll put up the extra cash necessary. I will definitely ensure the Sim is set to Cessna 172 IFR Panel, that is a great tip you've provided to me and I thank you very much. This site/forum is invaluable to any potential Canadian Forces members. Glad I found it!

Best Regards,
Aaron


----------



## FSGT Lampkin (28 May 2005)

Just got put on for either June 13th-17th or 20th - 24th...well see what happens   8)


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (13 Jun 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Bo, Planes is right...CROSSCHECK...CORRECT, CROSSCHECK...CORRECT, CROSSCHECK...CORRECT!





			
				dardt said:
			
		

> Just to reaffirm what everyone here has already said.
> 
> 1. Crosscheck your instruments and don't get fixated on any one instrument (this can be hard when it's not telling you what you want).
> Remember when you are making control inputs in the SIM (either changing your attitude or power) you should confirm the change on that instrument and then check your performance instruments (Alt. VSI A/S TC) to see if you are getting what you want. If not go back and make another input and check the performance again (back and forth making small adjustments each time).



Just to underscore this point: on any plane, instruments tend to lag (some more than others), so it can be very easy to over-correct: make a small change, cross-check, then go back to see if your control input needs to be adjusted (don't fixate on getting one thing perfect while neglecting everything else).  Be particularly careful not to fixate on the Compass/Altimeter when changing your Heading/Altitude (a common weakness in student pilots).  The sim is designed to closely measure your potential ability to fly a real airplane. 

Some people seemed to get really nervous in Trenton: I can't really see how that would help ... just as many people are surprised by their result as those that "know" they passed/failed.  Do what you can, analyze (but don't dwell on) your mistakes, and most of all just chill.

Good luck!   ;D


----------



## FSGT Lampkin (14 Jun 2005)

Im at CFASC right now! bout to do my 3rd simulator session in about a 1/2 hour..... you'll learn to cross check really quickly cause when you dont there's this lovely voice that yells "WATCH ALTIMETER!!!" and then you swear outloud at it and he calls something else out that your messing up lol.....but yeah its not quite as stressful as i had anticipated....alot of free time....i.e today i had 2 simulator sessions....thats it...1 hour each  ;D  tommorrow at this time ill know if i was successful or not....

one other thing...STUDY HIGHSCHOOl MATH!!! They stress it in the book for a reason! you need to be able to do it on the fly with no second guessing or thinking time really alloted

anywhos, this time tm ill know if i was successful or not...we'll see what happens

FSGT L


----------



## FSGT Lampkin (15 Jun 2005)

OMG I JUST PASSED!!! Got in for Pilot! i was stressed as heck cause of our class of 13, 7 passed for pilot (which is actaully prettty good considering statistics)...some way or another i got through though!....now 2 days of medical in Toronto.   8) 


{Edit}

in my above post, i meant you need the Highschool math for the nav tests...not flying...they have nothing to do with your success for pilot....didn't pass nav


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Jun 2005)

FSGT Lampkin said:
			
		

> OMG I JUST PASSED!!! Got in for Pilot! i was stressed as heck cause of our class of 13, 7 passed for pilot (which is actaully prettty good considering statistics)...some way or another i got through though!....now 2 days of medical in Toronto.  8)



Congratulations!  And welcome to the Passed-ASC-And-Now-Anxiously-Waiting Fraternity!!!   ;D


----------



## Bo (16 Jun 2005)

Congrats bro!!!

I get my shot at it next week. I just told my gf today that I was leaving for ASC.....she did not take it well   :   ahhh, what can you do, eh?

Should be fun   ;D


----------



## FSGT Lampkin (17 Jun 2005)

Bo

If you don't have any prior flying experience, get Flight Simulator 2004....try to get accustomed to the instruments and not how it looks outside the cockpit....i was kinda surprised when i saw the VDU lol, the student pilot lessons you get in FS2004 really helped me out with some of the CAPSS sylabus that you learn.


----------



## Bo (25 Jun 2005)

Just got home from ASC. Again I want to thank everyone for all their great advice.

I met the standards for both Pilot and Navigator  ;D. 

It was a very, very interesting experience for me since I have never been on a military base nor have I ever flown a plane. People were very friendly and accomodating. Even after only 3 days, you develop a good friendship with the other pilot applicants. Also, the food, rooms, and facilities were all excellent.

There were 13 people in my class and 6 ended up passing for pilot.

If I were to give advice to anyone, I would only be repeating what's already been said:

1. Practice with Microsoft Flight Simulator.

2. RELAX!!!!

3. Cross-Check, Cross-Check, Cross-Check.

Now I just have to hurry up and wait for a phone call


----------

